# I'm Back



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm back from Jamaica and ready to catch Hootbob and PDX_Doug. Whew...what did you guys do beside post while I was gone? Over 5000 each? WOW!!!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I wondered where you were hiding.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

BTW...did your OB come with an Outboard or a Sail???


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

pictures! pictures! we want pictures!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm back from Jamaica and ready to catch Hootbob and PDX_Doug. Whew...what did you guys do beside post while I was gone? Over 5000 each? WOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi O_C, action

So, how was it? Where are the pics? 
Oh yeah Don & Doug........you'd better get busy, they left you in the dust.









Welcome Home!
Tami


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm back from Jamaica and ready to catch Hootbob and PDX_Doug. Whew...what did you guys do beside post while I was gone? Over 5000 each? WOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you don't wanna know some of the stuff that took place while you were gone!








and to top it all off.....THE FORUM WAS DOWN! we almost all died from withdrawals! we like had to spend time with our spouses and kids and dogs and do chores and clean things....it was awful Jim , just awful! I was sure Countrygirl was gonna need hospitalization!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The forum was down? When? For how long?

I really really feel sorry for everyone...you were going through withdrawal and I was sip'n cold drinks and living like a rock star.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> The forum was down? When? For how long?
> 
> I really really feel sorry for everyone...you were going through withdrawal and I was sip'n cold drinks and living like a rock star.
> [snapback]128711[/snapback]​


Like a Rock Star ........... You mean your NOT


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I still do Doxie!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'll post 3 neat pictures of our trip.

Picture #1

This is before dinner at our Villa. We had a GREAT cook that made us the best breakfast/lunch/dinners we could have ever dreamed of. And the view from the table ain't to shabby either.

...oh, I'm the guy in the back of the picture.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Picture #2

Here we are playing cribbage around the pool. We play hard core cribbage. You loose you're out of the game (as there are 2 others wanting in) and the winner pours you a shot on your way out. If you get skunked...it's 2 shots.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Picture #3

We took a 4hr rafting trip down the Grand River. It was a blast. We were able to go over 6' waterfalls and had about 5 class 4 rapids.

This picture was taken at a waterfall about half way down the river. When we first got there the water was very clear, but after wall took indivdual pictures/movies it was a bit dirty for the group picture. I'm the guy in the middle with the "Buff" on my head.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wow, what a fun time you must have had...Great photos Jim









Welcome back to our little world, we missed you around here...It sure has been quiet without you.

Dawn sunny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to have you back Jim
Sounds like you had a wonderful time that is awesome
Thanks for sharing the pictures

Don


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'll post 3 neat pictures of our trip.
> 
> Picture #1
> 
> ...


you mean, you're not the good looking one closest to the camera?


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Great pics Jim! What a view while dining every day!
Looks like you had a fantastic trip


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I forgot about your trip but did notice your absence from here. Thanks for sharing such nice pictures.

We you guys drinking wine out of the bottle? Looks like the wine is 1/2 gone but all the wine glasses are still turned upside down.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action Welcome home, Jim!

I was beginning to think Melinda had directed our first Outbackers Intervention (I'm sure I'm not far from one!







). Looks like a great trip, but I really did not need the pictures.... *LUCKY!!!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

jim action

welcome back, glad you had a great time.
nice pics.

darrel


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> action Welcome home, Jim!
> 
> I was beginning to think Melinda had directed our first Outbackers Intervention (I'm sure I'm not far from one!
> 
> ...


funny thing about vacation is the work email never stops...had just over 2000 messages waiting for me....YUCK! Now that I'm caught up...I can spend some time back here.


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

How did I miss this?? I was wondering how your trip went.







Looks like you all had a great time! Beautiful pictures! That waterfall, gorgeous! We (Al,me and 21 of our friends - 8 being our close friends) went to Dominican last year...your pictures reminded me of them. seems longer than a year since we've been there. How many of you went? Its so much fun going with other people eh? Glad to have you back!!









action 
Jewels


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

All I can say is...WHY WASN'T I INVITED?!!!!!!
















I thought we were friends...pals...buds...kindred spirits........


















(great pictures and glad you had such a terrific time! Welcome back!)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > action Welcome home, Jim!
> ...


Glad to hear you got all caught up Jim

Don


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> funny thing about vacation is the work email never stops...had just over 2000 messages waiting for me....YUCK! Now that I'm caught up...I can spend some time back here.
> [snapback]128985[/snapback]​


I solved that email problem a long time ago.

Simply highlight all......then press delete.

If it was important, I'll find out soon enough!

Dan


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

3LEES said:


> I solved that email problem a long time ago.
> 
> Simply highlight all......then press delete.
> 
> ...


Now that's time management.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > funny thing about vacation is the work email never stops...had just over 2000 messages waiting for me....YUCK! Now that I'm caught up...I can spend some time back here.
> ...


...I hear ya on that one method.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wasn't that one of Y-Guys lines...

"I will delete your e-mail in the order it was received"









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Wasn't that one of Y-Guys lines...
> 
> "I will delete your e-mail in the order it was received"
> 
> ...


LOL....yes it was!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Wasn't that one of Y-Guys lines...
> 
> "I will delete your e-mail in the order it was received"
> 
> ...


And a simple one to do









Don


----------

